# Firmware not runnning - Problem with Broadcom NetXtreme

## TaKeNeK

Hello

I got server IBM x3650 7979-61G with Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 and i got strange problem.

When i boot LiveCD livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-11.2.iso and i can`t enable my network i do screenshot:

http://www.imgupload.pl/images/93337624189777769133.jpg

Like You see after boot he try load bnx2 module but not working because there is warning "Firmware not runnning"

I was thinking there problem is with firmware so i check /lib/firmware/bnx2 and there is a files...

http://www.imgupload.pl/images/57995170323737130939.jpg

I try run another distro (ubuntu) and install firmware package but got exacly this same problem:

http://www.imgupload.pl/images/88964731546876069420.jpg

Thanks for help

Marek

----------

## bjlockie

I'm not sure but there might be two drivers, the kernel one which needs firmware and the broadcom binary:

http://www.broadcom.com/support/license.php?file=NXII/linux-6.2.23.zip

It might provide information.

Do 

```
modprobe bnx2
```

.

What does dmesg show?

----------

## TaKeNeK

I don`t know what is wrong with new LiveCd - but when i use old livecd from 2010 year my network card working with no problem....

So i back to old LiveCD and everything working good.

----------

## zodiak99

 *TaKeNeK wrote:*   

> I don`t know what is wrong with new LiveCd - but when i use old livecd from 2010 year my network card working with no problem....
> 
> So i back to old LiveCD and everything working good.

 

I had the exact same problem. The bnx2 driver ist not loading because some other driver is blocking it. Try unloading the tg3 driver and then load the bnx2 module again. Worked fine for me.

----------

